# How much to add for tying pouches to bands, bands to frames please?



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Using the search function here and watching YT videos I've learned that with my 33 inch draw length, dividing by 5.5 (Gamekeeper John) , I can start with a working length of my bands of 6 inches. I'll be cutting straight bands until I learn tapers, and the material is Theraband Gold.
What I cannot find is exactly how much band length to add for tying to a pouch and for tying to a frame. I'll be crafting OTT frames, and using the Chinese Finger Trap method to tie to my Daisy P52 and Daisy F16 wire frames.
Maybe 1.5 inches for pouch and 1.5 for frame? Would give me some extra to trim off.
Maybe I just missed this detail. If so, sorry. But thanks either way.
Don


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I use 3/8" up to 1/2" depending on the pouch. Then 1/2" to 5/8" on most frames.


----------



## jnjw (10 mo ago)

make it as long or short as needed to tie it off or get under clips if using screw down clips.
the main thing is make sure your bands are the same active length,you don't want either side shorter than the other.
and don't get technical about that 5.5 stretch thing either. thats right at max stretch for your bands and that will cause them to fail sooner but give the most speed.you can divide by 5,4.5,or even 4, it will last longer and draw back easier,just won't travel as fast.experiment and do what works for you to hit the target.less strength to draw the bands back generally is more accurate for learning to shoot


----------



## jnjw (10 mo ago)

about thumb fingernail length for pouches is plenty and your frame side,as long as you need to tie it on secure.
once you figure it out just add those lengths to your original divided length.also alot of people say theraband gold is inconsistent on thickness and not what it used to be.check out gzk or simpleshot black.


----------



## jnjw (10 mo ago)

another important thing is to match your band thickness and width to your ammo your shooting.
as an example i use simpleshot black .6 thick by 5/8 wide straight cut bands with 450 to 500 percent stretch for 3/8 clay and 5/16 steel.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Ahh thank you. I have on hand both 5/16 inch and 3/8 inch steel ball bearing ammo. A little 1/4 also that came with the P51 kit I bought. The only pouches I have as yet are the ones on the Daisy tubing. Seriously thinking of cutting and salvaging the three pouches from the factory tubing (one with the F16 and 2 with the P51 and spare) as I read such poor reviews of the Daisy factory tubing setups. I do know that the factory tubing feels stiff, is hard for me to draw back and for lack of a better description feels "clunky" to this very inexperienced shooter. At least they are pouches I have right now....
Don


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Make the bands a little long. It is easy to trim the fork end down a little at a time until you get the length that shoots good for you. The Daisy pouches will work okay, they will just have extra weight you don't need.


----------



## jnjw (10 mo ago)

KYwisher said:


> Ahh thank you. I have on hand both 5/16 inch and 3/8 inch steel ball bearing ammo. A little 1/4 also that came with the P51 kit I bought. The only pouches I have as yet are the ones on the Daisy tubing. Seriously thinking of cutting and salvaging the three pouches from the factory tubing (one with the F16 and 2 with the P51 and spare) as I read such poor reviews of the Daisy factory tubing setups. I do know that the factory tubing feels stiff, is hard for me to draw back and for lack of a better description feels "clunky" to this very inexperienced shooter. At least they are pouches I have right now....
> Don


i bought my wife a wrist rocket and tossed the tubing for that same reason.they make em way to hard to pull,which might be good for shooting 1 inch lead or larger.tests were done showing light bands matched to ammo will fly just as fast as heavy bands minus 3 feet per second ,so no reason to use those shoulder dis locator things for 5/16 steel.
you can cut your pouches 2-5/8 long x 5/8 wide and that's the size that comes from simple shot for that ammo size you have


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Well thank you all again folks. I now have what I need to know. Don


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

1”


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Thank you. That simplifies some things for me, Don


----------

